# Single goose in Fargo



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Anyone else seen the Canada goose that is hanging out by the open water on the Red by the east dike? He's usually sitting on the ice but I saw him swimming today while a flock of crows was on the ice. My money says it is one of the many geese that Hindegrinder crippled this Fall :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I live by there and the goose has been there since the end of the hunting season.There are usually a couple of mallards that are there also.I think that some of the retirees in the highrise across the street must be feeding them.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Qwack, 
You seem to have a bad memory. If it wasn't for me taking you out hunting you would have never shot anything this fall. :lol:


----------

